

Ask HN: Is there a unikernel for Golang and/or Rust? - andrewstuart

I&#x27;m aware of MirageOS for Ocaml and HalVM for Haskell.<p>Is there a Unikernel project for Golang and Rust?<p>How about other languages?<p>What is it exactly that makes one language suitable for a unikernel, and another language not suitable for unikernel?
======
gtani
Don't know about those, but in the D cookbook by Adam Ruppe he talks about
running D apps under QEMU without an O/S installed

